
Great Russian Firewall is up - drosan
Hey guys,<p>strangely any news about that stuff worldwide and even local news sources barely post anything (tho I can bet major ones are just being muted).<p>Some fella posted here a good text about the current situation in Russia https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;Etp2TNBi<p>Long story short - the clownfiesta here hits real hard the average netizens. I cannot use PSN anymore, part of Google is dead for me (especially their static service IPs, like googlefonts and so on), that breaks a lot of websites using them too.<p>The fact that everyone talks about it in person but online there is complete void is not even amusing anymore, tbh.<p>That probably won&#x27;t make a front page anyway but if at least some people will read this - I&#x27;m telling you without exagerration, the shit is real here, we&#x27;re losing our worldwide internet access little by little every day. About 18+ million IP addresses were blocked past 3 weeks, and they keep blocking more stuff every day.
======
GrigoriyMikh
Confirm. Although, it depends on ISP. Some block all IP addresses blacklisted
by Roscomnadzor as soon as their appear in list, others, mostly ignore it.
Say, my home provider blocked a lot of things -- Google, YouTube, Coursera,
Udacity, all not working. But at work, seems that corporate provider didn't
blocked anything, yet.

~~~
drosan
Yeah 2 days ago my ISP finally "caught up" and bunch of stuff got borked for
me. They even made a popup with excuses on their website, like "Amazon,
Google, Youtube, Microsoft services can be broken for you, sorry about that".

------
n0tme
I hate the fact that I stuck in Russia. It seems that the upcoming 6 years are
gonna be tough.

------
matt_the_bass
Can anyone else corroborate this?

